# liver?



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Can hedgehogs eat cooked beef liver? Any suggestion on how best to cook it (fry? boil?)


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I can't think of any reason why it would be bad for hedgehogs, as long as there's no seasoning, additives, etc. People eat it, after all, and it's used commonly in dog and cat treats.

As for preparation, definitely not fried. Steaming is usually the recommended method of cooking meat for hedgehogs, and boiling would also work.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I gave her some last night. I actually did fry it (hope that's not bad) with a tiny bit of olive oil & some green peas. Verdict was she loved it! She would take a piece, run & hide to eat it, then back for more. It was amusing as I've never seen her travel with her food before.


----------

